# Project NSU TTS Introduction



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I can still remember the days back in my home town in Germany when a 90-degree curve at the ice cream shop was the local hang out for teens and young adults. Everybody who thought they had a cool car had to cruise that curve more than once an evening to show off. It was the early ‘80s and I can still picture the Simca Rallys and NSU TTs going around that bend as if they were on rails. That memory is what spurred me to find myself an NSU as my next project car. It was the only real choice after having several air-cooled VW Beetle projects. Like the vintage VWs, the NSU also has a rear engine which is air cooled……but this time it is an inline four.
* Full Story *


----------



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction ([email protected])*

This is going to be good!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (1552)*

When Alex approached me Brad, and told me of his idea for the car, it was a "Must Do" project. This isn't exactly an easily replicated project, but it should open up the information for those attempting to build one. Additionally, you can find Prinz and TT models on Ebay with a fair degree of regularity (one every few weeks).


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction ([email protected])*

If people have questions I am happy to answer them.
Alex


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction ([email protected])*

I am looking forward to seeing this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peteA4 (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (Back2Dubs)*

Cool project, have any more pics?


----------



## 121076 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (peteA4)*

This is cool, I also used to live in Germany during the 80's and I was contemplating about importing a TTS for a while but never did it. I love the way they build them up in Germany, such a neat little race car. I never expected that anybody would know so much about them in America and actually attempt to built one up.


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (121076)*

I used to have a NSU 1200 around 1980 when I was living in Bavaria. Fun little car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (Back2Dubs)*

I know of a 1200C that is available right now ;-). It needs to tlc though.
Alex


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (Alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alexander* »_I know of a 1200C that is available right now ;-). It needs to tlc though.
Alex

Unfortunately, I don't have the place/time for a big restore project. A decent 1000 TT or TTS would be nice, though


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (Back2Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Back2Dubs* »_
Unfortunately, I don't have the place/time for a big restore project. A decent 1000 TT or TTS would be nice, though









Keep your eyes on Ebay. I see decent examples periodically on that site.


----------



## prettygoodgolf (Feb 10, 2000)

Be aware that no more than 700 NSUs of all models were imported to the US in the modern period ('60s and '70s), so buy one when you find one. Know that you can perform about half the possible disassemblies and adjustments on the car with a single tool, so carry a 13mm wrench. And have fun! My US TT (single carb, tach and the same TT logo you see on the back of those Audi pretenders) needed no more than four yellow Bilsteins and a four-pipe Abarth muffler to be about as sporty as I could want.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

wowzers


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction ([email protected])*

I want more pics


----------



## solo2_z06 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction ([email protected])*

Just found this forum and thank you. I own a 1965 NSU 1000 that I autocrossed from 1966-1972. I have essentially moth balled it since that time. Maybe with some information gathered here, I can get it back on track.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (solo2_z06)*

That sounds great you could get it on the road or sell it to me or trade it fo rmy 76 Rabbit


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (solo2_z06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solo2_z06* »_Just found this forum and thank you. I own a 1965 NSU 1000 that I autocrossed from 1966-1972. I have essentially moth balled it since that time. Maybe with some information gathered here, I can get it back on track.

You've got a rare car there. Is it a 1000, 1000TT or 1000TTS? Would be great to see some pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Should be a fun car to restore if its still in fairly decent condition. If you ever decide to let it go please let me know. Easy for me to view it since I am not very far away from you








Ralph.


----------



## solo2_z06 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (Back2Dubs)*








This is a fairly recent photo


----------



## solo2_z06 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (solo2_z06)*

try this as a link
http://www.vintageautosvc.com/EURO/1000.jpg


----------



## solo2_z06 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (solo2_z06)*









It's a 1000 with 2 solex carbs and headers. koni shocks and the original Goodyear Blue Streak tires.


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (solo2_z06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solo2_z06* »_








It's a 1000 with 2 solex carbs and headers. koni shocks and the original Goodyear Blue Streak tires.

Nice! Bet it was a lot of fun to chuck around when you Auto-X'd it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those blue rims are something else







. Have you tried starting it up and all, or are you just looking into fixing it up after being mothballed for 30(?) years? With the Solex carbs I'd guess it produced maybe 70-80 HP? Would be a fantastic little car to run the Street of Willows or the Horse Thief Mile with down in Palmdale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you do decide to fix it up please post in this forum so that we can all see the progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (solo2_z06)*

Hi,
well....this is a good time to do a restore (mechanical or complete). There are lots of parts available again for our little cars which was not the case back in the 90s. Lots of sons, original owners and old tuning shops started to make parts again to keep their love running.
I am working to get my own site running which will have pictures of parts that are available.
I have to say that being part of the NSU community is a wonderful experience. Everybody is so helpful....not only owners but shops and manufacturers of parts too.
I am waiting for a few more parts to arrive that are on their way and then I will start to assemble the suspension pieces which means part 2 (Suspension) of the project TTS should be posted then.
Alex


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (Alexander)*

Awesome! Go to hear that the community is so supportive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## karsten (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Project NSU TTS Introduction (Alexander)*

Good luck with the project. Let's stay in touch
karsten


----------



## prettygoodgolf (Feb 10, 2000)

There was so much elemental goodness baked into that suspension, I'm still in awe of it. All my TT ever needed, supension-wise, was a set of Bilstein yellow racing shocks. The car cornered dead flat. The steering was fast and direct, with strong self-centering. At increasing turn angles, the front wheels leaned over into beneficial negative camber, like motorcycle wheels. I always got 40,000 miles per set of Michelin Xs, without ever getting an alignment. Nobody had the specs! I'm glad I kept the narrow tires, not that I had many choices. That kept the limits of adhesion close enough to probe in relative safety. Another great mod is a better muffler. Look for the Abarth- four chrome pipes exhausting about one foot away from four little cylinders. It was music to my ears.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: (prettygoodgolf)*

Bilstein is what mine will get. I will actually start writing the suspension article soon. I just had the height adjustement welded to the rear A-arms which were also converted to heim joints.
As for the exhaust.....I just received my custom made one by Juergen Keilhofer. All stainless with HJS Motorsports catalic converter. The motor parts are nearly all here....just waiting for Pauter for my custom rods which they are trying to make as light as possible.
Alex


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Alexander)*

Can't wait to see this


----------



## solo2_z06 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (Alexander)*

Matbe you could share some pics of the mods, like the suspension, as they are done.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: (solo2_z06)*

I will try to find some web space to upload some pics.
Alex


----------



## Gmjoyaux (Sep 9, 2020)

*NSU TT restoration*

Hi all, I realize this thread has probably been inactive for quite a while now, however I could use some help restoring my NSU. A few years ago I bought a NSU 1000C and over the past few years we have been restoring it into a 1300 TT vintage racer. We are basically finished with it now, however we would like to change/modify the suspension since we can't get enough camber with the 1000C suspension. Does anyone have any photos of a TT/TTS suspension setup or if you know any information that could help us, please don't hesitate to reply. I live in Chicago, Illinois and we plan on taking it vintage racing across midwest U.S. I'll attach a few photos so you can see our suspension setup right now and our progress with the restoration. Any advice or information is greatly appreciated!!
Since my account is not old enough, I am unable to post pictures or links. our website has a few photos if you want to check it out it is: joyauxvintage .com


----------

